# بخش دانش آموزی > آزمونهای آزمایشی > گاج >  آزمون جامع گاج- 14 خرداد

## Flicker_Of_Hope

سلام


کسی آزمون جامع گاج امروز رو شرکت کرده؟

واقعا سوالای خوبی داشت، هم تو عمومی و هم اختصاصی. فقط از زیستش خوشم نیومد. 12 تا سوال شمارشی داشت.
شیمیش هم از سنجش سختتر بود. من تو سنجش حدودا 60 میزدم ولی این رو به زور 40!!

خلاصه حتی اگه شرکت نکردید هم پیشنهاد میکنم سوالاش رو از خودتون امتحان بگیرید.



نظر شما چیه؟

----------


## Suicide

من امروز نتونستم برم .. ولی الان میخوام برم سوالاتشو بگیرم و تو خونه بزنم ...

من اعتمادم به سوالات گاج بیشتر از سوالات موسسات دیگس ...

----------


## ezio auditore77

> سلام
> 
> 
> کسی آزمون جامع گاج امروز رو شرکت کرده؟
> 
> واقعا سوالای خوبی داشت، هم تو عمومی و هم اختصاصی. فقط از زیستش خوشم نیومد. 12 تا سوال شمارشی داشت.
> شیمیش هم از سنجش سختتر بود. من تو سنجش حدودا 60 میزدم ولی این رو به زور 30!!
> 
> خلاصه حتی اگه شرکت نکردید هم پیشنهاد میکنم سوالاش رو از خودتون امتحان بگیرید.
> ...


سلام منم رفتم
درمورد سوالا:
ادبیاتش اصلا خوب نبود والله ازاین قرابتایی که داده بود هیچوقت تو کنکورنمیدن+آرایه 55 زدم
عربی 80
معارف 76
زبان 78
ریاضی 58
زیست 45
فیزیک 52
شیمی 42
اختصاصیاش فقط ریاضی استاندارد کنکور بود تقریبا
بقیه کمی سختتر بودن
خدا به کنکورمون رحم کنه اگه اینطوری بدن مخصوصا اختصاصیا(البته فکر نکنم :Yahoo (16): )

----------


## Flicker_Of_Hope

> سلام منم رفتم
> درمورد سوالا:
> ادبیاتش اصلا خوب نبود والله ازاین قرابتایی که داده بود هیچوقت تو کنکورنمیدن+آرایه 55 زدم
> عربی 80
> معارف 76
> زبان 78
> ریاضی 58
> زیست 45
> فیزیک 52
> ...


من هم درصدام تقریبا مثل شماست

حالا این گاج نتیجه آزموناش رو حدودا کی میده؟

----------


## ezio auditore77

> من هم درصدام تقریبا مثل شماست
> 
> حالا این گاج نتیجه آزموناش رو حدودا کی میده؟


فکر کنم حدود 6

----------


## AliHH

*سلام 
سوالاتشو از کجا دانلود کنم ؟
میشه بزارید برام؟*

----------


## hassanhafezi

سوالاتشو بذارین برام جون من

----------


## Flicker_Of_Hope

> سوالاتشو بذارین برام جون من


متاسفانه اینکار برام امکان پذیر نیست

به احتمال تا چند روز دیگه همین سایت konkur.in میزاره !

----------


## Suicide

> سلام منم رفتم
> درمورد سوالا:
> ادبیاتش اصلا خوب نبود والله ازاین قرابتایی که داده بود هیچوقت تو کنکورنمیدن+آرایه 55 زدم
> عربی 80
> معارف 76
> زبان 78
> ریاضی 58
> زیست 45
> فیزیک 52
> ...


*ببخشید داداش اگه کارنامت اومد میتونی ازش یه عکس بزاری یا برام پ.خ کنی ؟؟؟
خیلی ممنون میشم ...
میخوام ببینم میانگین شرکت کننده ها چند در صد بوده و اینکه واسه چه درصدی چه ترازی داده ...

مرسی*

----------


## mohamad.b

دوستان از هيچ جا نميشه سوالاتو گير اورد يا خريد؟

----------


## Lemonade

سلام
این آرمونهای گاج و قلمچی یا گزینه 2 و یا سنجش رو میشه دونه ای پول داد و شرکت کرد؟
مثلا من میخوام فقط همین ازمون رو شرکت کنم میتونم پول همین ازمون رو بدم یا کلن باید توی همه ی ازمون شرکت کنم؟

----------


## AliHH

*چرا سوالاشو قرار نیمیدن؟ کسی نداره؟*

----------

